# A6 amplifier broken!!



## jimj10 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I just got a 2000 audi a6 2.7t in august. The car runs great and there are basically no problems except, the rear speakers don't work! So after talking to a few people I figured out it must be the amplifier in the trunk. I took it out and it was filled with water. 

Now my problem is I can't find a amplifier for my car because I really want my rear speakers to work. My car just has the regular symphony stereo system.

Does anybody know where I could get an amplifier that would fix this problem? please give me some answers, thanks!


----------



## edgar valverde (May 7, 2001)

I had the same problem on my 99 A6 2.8Q
I found the amplifier on EBAY, what I did I just plugged the part number on google and it popped up in various places. Hope you find it. It fixed a battery draw I had for a long time. It also had water damage due to a broken window. 
Good luck


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey if you are interested I have a working Bose Amp/Sub assembly I will sell you for $65.00 Shipped. Let me know if you want it. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

elgringogillao said:


> Hey if you are interested I have a working Bose Amp/Sub assembly I will sell you for $65.00 Shipped. Let me know if you want it. Shoot me a PM.


will the bose set up work on a non bose radio?


----------



## jimj10 (Dec 3, 2010)

*RE: Amplifier*

Does the Bose Amp/Sub work with just the symphony stereo system? and what car/model/year is your bose amp from? Because if it does work i will definately be interested! thanks


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

edgar valverde said:


> I had the same problem on my 99 A6 2.8Q
> I found the amplifier on EBAY, what I did I just plugged the part number on google and it popped up in various places. Hope you find it. It fixed a battery draw I had for a long time. It also had water damage due to a broken window.
> Good luck


What part number did you search for? Jim and I are having a hard time trying to find the correct replacement.



elgringogillao said:


> Hey if you are interested I have a working Bose Amp/Sub assembly I will sell you for $65.00 Shipped. Let me know if you want it. Shoot me a PM.


Is this the OEM Audi Bose amp from the Symphony system or an aftermarket one?
If it's aftermarket, what are the specs and are they similar to the outputs on the OEM Audi Bose amp?


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

HYDE16 said:


> What part number did you search for? Jim and I are having a hard time trying to find the correct replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, the unit came from a 2000 Audi A6 2.7T.


----------

